# lubing rubik's clock



## DavidWoner (Jul 6, 2008)

i recently ordered a rubik's clock and it just arrived yesterday. in all honesty, it freakin blows. i cannot break 1:30 on this thing, while i average sub-30 on mitchell stern's simulator, and doing just a single solve makes my hands hurt. obviously it needs to be lubricated, retooled, whatever. i followed the instructions on stefan pochmann's site and had no problems disassembling it(except i snapped my rectangular blade...), but it stopped at disassembling, so where do i go from here? what parts do i lube? should anything be sanded? etc, etc..
please help!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 6, 2008)

just spray lube on every part that moves.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 7, 2008)

And don't get any paper/metal in the water


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 7, 2008)

To Joey: thanks for sending me the clock. It turns great - did you lube it at some point? It was really much easier for me than I thought it would be, since I'm not normally quick at these sorts of things at all (I've still only gotten one sub-2-second Magic solve ever - I'm so slow), but I've had some sub-30 clock solves already.

Vault312: I guess you should have found a speedcuber to buy the clock from. I got mine this week and it works great!


----------



## joey (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't remember if I lubed it or not! Go go go! Mike for #1 at clock at US Open


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> To Joey: thanks for sending me the clock. It turns great - did you lube it at some point? It was really much easier for me than I thought it would be, since I'm not normally quick at these sorts of things at all (I've still only gotten one sub-2-second Magic solve ever - I'm so slow), but I've had some sub-30 clock solves already.
> 
> Vault312: I guess you should have found a speedcuber to buy the clock from. I got mine this week and it works great!


 
Buying them from a speedcuber doesn't make them great. If you would buy one from me you would get a sucky one because I only have two and they both suck. One of them was bought at the Dutch Open and the other one was bought from a speedcuber!


----------



## joey (Jul 7, 2008)

I guess Mike should have said amazing-ultra-cool-super-brilliant-speedcuber, like me.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 7, 2008)

i just cannot for the life of me get the thing apart!


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 7, 2008)

joey said:


> I guess Mike should have said amazing-ultra-cool-super-brilliant-speedcuber, like me.


Does that mean you will bring one extra wednesday?


CharlieCooper said:


> i just cannot for the life of me get the thing apart!


You have to cut the sides with a knife

http://www.stefan-pochmann.de/spocc/other_stuff/disassemble/rubiks_clock/


----------



## joey (Jul 7, 2008)

Was that at me? or Charles?


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 7, 2008)

joey said:


> Was that at me? or Charles?


I changed to post to make it more clear. But I don't discriminate against people that bring me nice puzzles


----------



## joey (Jul 7, 2008)

Hehe! I'm sorry, I don't have another clock! I wanted to get rid of that one as soon as I could! I _hated_ it!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 7, 2008)

joey said:


> I guess Mike should have said amazing-ultra-cool-super-brilliant-speedcuber, like me.


Yeah, that's it - that's exactly what I meant!!! 



joey said:


> Hehe! I'm sorry, I don't have another clock! I wanted to get rid of that one as soon as I could! I _hated_ it!


You never told me why you hated it so much. Why did you hate it so much? I think it's great. Something disgusting you dropped it in that you didn't tell me about? 

By the way, I'm terrible at Clock, but no more terrible than I am at Magic or Pyraminx, so it's fun. If there are no worse people at the US Open than me, I will probably wind up in last place among those with averages in the US. Maybe I can work on it some between now and then so I can be in next-to-last place or something.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 9, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> You have to cut the sides with a knife



You don't, and you shouldn't. It suffices to insert closed scissors to the sides of the wheels (8 possible angles), and pry apart the halves carefully. A lot safer, and probably just as effective.

Should I make a tutorial for this? I'm not sure how I could, without a new clock.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 9, 2008)

Something went wrong with the quoting Lucas. And I think a tutorial would be nice. An easy way would be to put tape where the pins are so the two halves stay together. Do the scissor-part while removing the tape to indicate which part should become loose.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 10, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > You have to cut the sides with a knife
> ...



believe me i have tried everything, it is just well stuck together  i will happily post a spare horrible clock to you lucas so that you can show me what to do! my "good" one *really* needs lubing so a tutorial would be useful!


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 10, 2008)

guys i went ahead and made a tutorial for taking your clock apart/lubing/reassembling etc. check it out: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5066


----------

